# ANFÄNGER mit einer C++ Action das gestrige Datum berechnen



## dellamorte-dellamore (13 November 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte in WinCC in einer Variablen das gestrige Datum immer drin stehen haben.

Kann mir jemand bei Code helfen?
Was für ein Typ von Variable muss die WinCC Variable sein? ...Word,DWord,Text,Rohdatentyp?

Mit dem Trigger für diese Action bekomme ich hin!

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen!
Danke!


----------



## Lars Weiß (15 November 2005)

Kai du Knüller ;-)

ich kann dir helfen das über eine SPS zu machen aber mit WinCC ??? K.A. , aber wenn du es weisst sag es mir bitte


----------



## volker (15 November 2005)

c kann ich nicht aber bei vbscript kannst du das ganz leicht mit der funktion datediff machen. was ähnliches sollte es in c aber auch geben.

edit:
mit obiger gehts zwar auch, aber so ist es noch einfacher

gestern = dateadd("d",-1,date)


----------



## Question_mark (15 November 2005)

Hallo della....
Tips und Hinweise zu Zeit/Datumsberechnungen in C findest Du hier :
http://www.a-m-i.de/tips/datetime/datetime.php
Im Abschnitt "Messung von Zeitdifferenzen" findest Du mögliche Lösungen.
Gruß
Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (15 November 2005)

*Gestriges Datum berechnen mit WinCC*

Hallo della....
wenn Du die Info's aus dem obigen link nicht in WinCC umsetzen kannst, hier ein Codebeispiel für meine Funktion "MakeDateString". Die Funktion liefert Dir das gestrige Datum als String zurück.

#include "apdefap.h"
char* MakeDateString()
{
   time_t       Time;
   struct tm*  TimeStruct;
   char*        TimeString;

   TimeString = (char*)SysMalloc(25);
   time(&Time);
   TimeStruct = localtime(&Time);
   sprintf(TimeString, "%02d.%02d.%04d",          // Jahreszahl vierstellig
             TimeStruct->tm_mday-1,                     // einen Tag subtrahieren
             TimeStruct->tm_mon+1,
             TimeStruct->tm_year + 1900);
   return TimeString;
}
Wenn ein Tippfehler darin ist, darfst Du den selber suchen    

Gruß
Question_mark


----------

